# Please tell me what is funny about this...



## whiteghost (Apr 24, 2005)

What is so funny about a cat who is in such horrible pain that she has attacked her owner multiple times (once on Monday twice today)....an owner who has had her since she was a kitten....the only person she actually tolerates and will love on....

PLEASE, someone tell me what's funny about that b/c I certainly can't figure it out...and if one more person says , Im sorry but that's funny or that's a funny visualization, I am going to snap....and it's not going to be pretty.

There is NOTHING funny about a cat in pain. There is nothing funny about a cat wanting to attack people or other animals. There's nothing funny about this situation. 

I am so frustrated and angry and scared and worried. I don't need people saying LOL or that's funny or anything like that. From now on, there will be no more updates on Facebook about her. I am completely done. 

I am so close to just going off on the next person who finds it funny.


ARG!!!!!!! I so needed to vent.
I need to go hug my horse. :sad


----------



## Sharpie (Jun 13, 2010)

Someone actually lolled?? Thats horrible.  Like a slap in the face.


----------



## whiteghost (Apr 24, 2005)

I had posted on FB that my nephew caught her and we took her to the vet, also put I felt sorry for the vet and who ever had to help him b/c she's crazy....very good description of her at the moment. 

Someone replied back saying they thought that was a funny visualization, the vet trip....I find nothing funny about a cat attacking my vet....I know she's acting out in pain, and the vet understands this, that is why I really like our vet b/c no matter how the animal is, he doesn't lose his cool and he understands animals aren't themselves when they are sick or injured and he understands some just plain hate strangers.

Another person posted "what is tinkerbell? a pirahna (Sp?)....UMMM NO she's as cat in SEVERE pain!!

Another person thought it was funny that I had the lady write caution on the paper that went on her cage. I wanted ANYONE who may have to deal with her to know they need to be VERY cautious of her...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

They're probably picturing in their minds the situation like an exaggerated cartoon or something, or a funny video they saw on youtube. I wouldn't take it personally. (Easier said than done, I know.) atback


----------



## whiteghost (Apr 24, 2005)

Its hard to ignore the comments, especially since its obvious that here extreme reactions is because of the pain.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

These people are idiots and should be deleted from your FB friends list. I am sorry that your cat is going through this. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

If they were cat people and reacted like that, I'd be upset.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

It's not funny, and I am sorry that they reacted this way to you  We don't expect people to act like perfect angels when in pain and most normal people don't find human suffering funny, so I see no reason why it should be different for a cat. My heart breaks that your kitty is so scared and hurting. I hope that whatever the problem is can be fixed soon and she is able to go back to be happy and relaxed.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Take a deep breath, first.
Did you specifically spell out on FB that Tink is possibly in pain/hurting/injured and you were scared/worried? If not, I can see how people would be unable to make that connection, especially if they aren't animal-loving people. And if they *are* animal-lovers and you *did* point out Tink's serious issues and your concerns ... that is just pure ignorant idiocy with absolutely no regard for your feelings.

As for 'warning' signs on cages/crates? I made sure the s/n clinic were aware that BB and Mr. Gray were recently socialized barn-cats and to please handle them as if they were feral. I even made the same request for Jingle Belle's three siblings when they went in for s/n. Staff *appreciate* this in order to prevent injury to themselves or the animals they may mishandle (_scruff-hold vs_ _carrying loosely and dropping/escaping_) w/out that vital information.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Like Marie mentioned, they likely got some "funny" comic like image in their head when they read what you had to say. The internet has a way of distancing people from reality.

I never take what's said on places like FaceBook seriously, it's got people posting things pretty thoughtlessly all over the place from what I've seen. It's not like a message board where you go to great lengths to explain the situation and where people often will find the time to read everything you've had to say and give detailed responses. 

I agree that "LOL" really shouldn't have been used and I do think less of them for it - but at the same time I don't think that would have been their reaction if you'd been telling them in person. I highly doubt that were actually laughing anyway, many people use "LOL" almost like a ending to everything they type.


----------



## whiteghost (Apr 24, 2005)

I have been updating fb about her so there was postings posted more then once that she was in severe pain. But I deleted everything last night. I'm just not going to post anything else about her on fb.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Usually the most I will post on FB about my boys being sick is "Poor kitty is sick, going to vet.  " If I post more than that, the non-animal lovers get on my nerves with "Oh it is behavioral" posts. Fortunately, I have enough animal lover friends on FB (including the boys' breeder) who will help me yell at someone who says it is behavioral.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Carmel said:


> Like Marie mentioned, they likely got some "funny" comic like image in their head when they read what you had to say. The internet has a way of distancing people from reality.
> 
> I never take what's said on places like FaceBook seriously, it's got people posting things pretty thoughtlessly all over the place from what I've seen. It's not like a message board where you go to great lengths to explain the situation and where people often will find the time to read everything you've had to say and give detailed responses.
> 
> I agree that "LOL" really shouldn't have been used and I do think less of them for it - but at the same time I don't think that would have been their reaction if you'd been telling them in person. I highly doubt that were actually laughing anyway, many people use "LOL" almost like a ending to everything they type.


Pretty much my feeling as well.


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

Most people don't read all of your FB status updates- I know my friendslist is so large that I miss half of what my friends post, even though I have an iPhone and check FB a lot. It could be that they missed the posts about her being in pain, and just pictured a comical scene. 

You know, cats are used in humor a lot- you know when, in a movie or play, something is thrown off-screen and you hear a big crash and a cat yowling? Well, that never used to bother me too much...until I got cats. Now, any reference to a cat in pain upsets me. I think our culture is a little desensitized to cats in pain because of the humor we are exposed to. If they saw your cat in person and saw the pain she was going through, I bet that they wouldn't say "LOL". 

So I wouldn't be too upset about this if it were me. It's also the internet, and when you post something on the internet, expect to get responses that you weren't wanting or prepared for.


----------



## whiteghost (Apr 24, 2005)

Well other people can find humor in my injured cat. But I do not and that will not change.


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

...no one said that you should? Some of us, including myself, are just suggesting that perhaps your facebook friends did not realize that your cat was in pain or that you were really upset. The internet is the source of a lot of misunderstandings that would be prevented if we all learned to give the other person the benefit of the doubt, because it's hard to tell someone's tone from a short internet post.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Seriously, unless you're friends with some complete retards, then they won't find humour in your cat being in pain. You are over reacting.

I don't read half the stuff my mates write on their FB status, and they don't read half of mine no doubt. So someone missed the one status where you explained. Now you're getting all upset because they didn't spend 30 hours reading everything you ever wrote?

lol.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

No need to be hard on her, Huge.

But the others are right. It might have been the way in which your status update was written. As much as we don't like it, there are a lot of people who simply don't like or don't pay attention to cats the way cat lovers would. Also yes, it's also the culture too. Cats have taken the brunt of jokes, esp all over the net. For some reason, some ppl associate the word 'psycho' with 'kitty', so I can understand why they thought the 'caution' sign was funny. 

The only way to change things is thru information and awareness. If it bothers you so much AND these ppl are supposedly at least acquaintances of yours since they're on your fb list, perhaps, you can chose help them understand better about cats or at least respect your feelings.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Alpaca said:


> No need to be hard on her, Huge.


I agree. That was uncalled for.



Alpaca said:


> But the others are right. It might have been the way in which your status update was written. As much as we don't like it, there are a lot of people who simply don't like or don't pay attention to cats the way cat lovers would. Also yes, it's also the culture too. Cats have taken the brunt of jokes, esp all over the net. For some reason, some ppl associate the word 'psycho' with 'kitty', so I can understand why they thought the 'caution' sign was funny.
> 
> The only way to change things is thru information and awareness. If it bothers you so much AND these ppl are supposedly at least acquaintances of yours since they're on your fb list, perhaps, you can chose help them understand better about cats or at least respect your feelings.


I agree with this, too. Sadly, when people communicate on the internets, or a forum like this, the feeling of what you're saying gets lost. The only way that you can successfully convey what you're feeling is to add emoticons...but then you run the risk of not being taken seriously because of said emoticons. It's a no-win situation.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Sorry, yeah that was a little harsh. I am sorry that your cat is in serious pain, but you can't really expect everyone to feel exactly the same as you.


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm sorry, I'm not meaning to sound superior to anyone, because I'm not, but some people are just so insensitive. They think because they are behind a computer screen that it's ok, but it's not. We're still all people and need to think about the others feelings and the feelings of a person that loves animals also counts. And sometimes, it's simply this:


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

^lol. Have to say, Bruce cracks me up when he's trying to be someone other than John McLane.


----------



## Sharpie (Jun 13, 2010)

Haha, that picture up there is so true.

I'm not taking back what I said (laughing about an animal that is pain to the point of lashing out is never funny) but re-reading your post and the additional replies, I think you either have insensitive friends or they just took it out of context. Most people aren't inherently malicious when adding "lol" to a reply.

I hope your kitty is feels better soon.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

That's a great picture. I may have to pass it on.

Well, an animal in pain is never amusing. I do think there's a combination of people being very insensitive and you being over sensitive (and rightly so since your baby is in pain and you're scared and upset). All things pass. If the people crossed a line then it's easy to 'un'friend them.  I've done it plenty of times (although usually for political reasons).


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm sorry your friends are being insensitive. I too had to learn the hard way that there are just things you don't post on FB. Its like another universe where they don't even speak the same language. 

How is Tinkerbelle? Whats wrong with her? What does the vet say?


----------

